# Type of quiver



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi just wondering what type of quiver you people use & brand model etc thanks


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Field, Hoyt.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Field Easton


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi what do you think of these quiver never lose a arrow? thanks


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

I actually drop less arrows with the field quiver than my side quivers. The only downside to a field quiver is that you can't see what arrow your choosing as easy and you need to organize arrows better.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Field quiver for me. I won't ever use a regular hip quiver again. Been using a field one for over 10 years now. I have an Easton one now, and an Angel in the closet that is on standby. 

Don't loose any arrows because I installed magnets in the bottom of mine :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Easton pro tour Hip. For all of my Field Archery arrow, and accessory needs.  Room enough for "concealed carry" :noidea:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have the Aurora Shark Field quiver. I have an Aurora Hip quiver but definitely prefer the Field. Plenty of room to carry my stuff and it stays out of my way.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

There was a time (before NFAA's crackdown) when any good hip quiver was closely evaluated and judged (by pro's and joe's alike) by how many cold beers it would hold. Those days are long gone, but I still prefer a big hip quiver.

edit: the concealed carry comment made me think of this


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

95% of the time, a field quiver. My wife bought me an Angel which is really nice (I wouldn't have bought it for myself). Before that it was a Fist.

For rubber deer and most time for hunting practice, I use an Easton target quiver...it holds more stuff, and I don't mind putting broadheads in it.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hip--Easton--gotta push it back out of the way when shooting on a line though or risk some nasty looks. Have been thinking of trying one of Easton's field quivers.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Easton Field Quiver, although you've got make sure the vendor knows the difference between which is right handed and which is left handed; prefer arrows pointing back, less to catch on in close quarters.


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Easton Field quiver with an Angel on the way.


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

I use a field quiver Angel, Hoyt, or Easton. The Easton has been designated as my hunting arrow practice quiver. The Angel and Hoyt I have been going back and forth and finally made up my mind and am going back to the Angel just switched everything back to it last night.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks all will try a Hoyt 1 as the local store has 1


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

angel- black and yellow


----------

